# بالخط الأحمر.........لا تشرب الكولا......هام وعاجل؟؟؟



## اني بل (26 مارس 2009)

لا زالة الصدأ عن صدام سيارتك اوعن صامولة صدئة، افرك ما تريد تنظيفه بقطعة قماش مبللة بالكولا وستقوم الكولا بالمهمة.


لتنظيف أصابع البطارية من التآكل اسكب عليها كولا على أصابع البطارية ، ولاحظ فقاعات الغاز وهي تعمل بفعالية على تفتيت التآكل وازالته.



لتنظيف دورة المياه اسكب علبة كولا في المرحاض واتركها لمدة ساعة واحدة ثم اسحب السيفون ، ستلاحظ ان جميع البقع قد زالت وذلك لأن حامض الستريك قد أزالها بفعالية قوية.


لازالة بقع الدهون عن الملابس أضف مقدار علبة كولا الى مواد الغسيل ولاحظ اختفاء بقع الزيت.


وضع أحد الأشخاص سن مكسور داخل زجاحة كولا وخلال (10 ) أيام فقط كانت السن قد تحللت !! الأسنان والعظام هي آخر ما يمكن ان يتحلل من جسم الانسان بعد موته بعدة سنوات، ولكن هذه المشروبات الغازية  تذ يبه خلال أيام قليلة، فتتخيل ماذا يمكن أن تفعله في بقايا الخلايا الطرية!! ومع هذا كله نحن نشرب هذه المواد.....


..
المشروبات الغازية لا توفر للجسد اي فائدة غذائية بل تحتوي على المزيد من السكر، والأحماض بالاضافة الى المواد الحافظة والملونة.


بعض الأشخاص يفضل تنلول مشروب غازي بارد بعد وجبة الطعام ، هذا التصرف يؤثر على عمل الانزيمات الهاضمة حيث أنه يخفض درجة الحرارة فتفقد الانزيمات الهاضمة قدرتها على العمل  حيث ان درجة حرارة الجسم الطبيعية هي الدرجة المناسبة لعمل الانزيمات، فلا تهضم الطعام جيدا مما يؤدي الى تكون الغازات وبعض أنواع السموم التي تنتقل مع الدم الى خلايا الجسم وقد تؤدي في النهاية الى العديد من الأمراض......والأخطر  عندما تشرب المياه الغازية فانك تبتلع كميات من غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون

.
أضرار المشروبات الغازية
1.	تحتوي على غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي يؤدي الى حرمان المعدة من الخمائر الهامة في عملية الهضم(وذلك عند تناولها مع الطعام او بعده، وبالتالي الى عرقلة الهضم وعدم الاستفادة من الطعام).


2.	تحتوي على الكافيين الذي يؤدي الى زيادة ضربات القلب وارتفاع ضغط الدم والسكر وزيادة الحموضة المعدنية وزيادة الهرمونات في الدم.


3.	تحتوي على احماض الفوسفوريك والماليك والكربونيك التي تسبب تآكل طبقة المينا الحامية للأسنان وتؤدي الى هشاشة وضعف العظام.


4.	تحتوي الدايت على المحليات الصناعية التي تهدد المخ وتؤدي الى فقدان الذاكرة التدريجي واصابة الكبد بالتليف ويقال أنها قد تؤدي الىنشوء الأورام.


5.	وبشكل عام تؤدي لتدمير فيتامين ب الذي يؤدي نقصه الى سوء الهضم وضعف البنية والاضطرابات العصبية والصداع والأرق والكآبة والتشنجات العضلية

.
6.	المواد الحافظة والملونات: يقال انها قد تؤدي الى نشوء الأورام.




وفي الختام يهمني صحتكم يأصدقاء


















7.


----------



## fouad78 (26 مارس 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> وفي الختام يهمني صحتكم يأصدقاء



بحب الكولا ومش مستغني عنها :a63:
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي الك فعلا تنبيهات مهمة
الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 مارس 2009)

انا بحبها جدا بس بعد الي سمعته صحتي بالدنيا و ما فيها مرسي يا قمر علي المعلومات الجميلة ديه و شكرا علي اهتمامك بصحتنا


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2009)

جميل يا Joyful Song

شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مورا مارون (26 مارس 2009)




----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم يا أحبتي على دخولكم المشرف ، وانا سعيدة أنكم استفدتم ، وهذا جلّ مأتمناه، والرب يحفظكم سالمين ، وبصحة وعافية


----------



## كوك (27 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا   على معلومه _


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

معلومات فى غاااااااايه الاهميه 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات الهامه 

   ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## monygirl (27 مارس 2009)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 مارس 2009)

كل ده بتعمله الكولا
ميرسى للتنبيه


----------



## لي شربل (27 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو Joyful ع ها الموضوع القيم  :999:
لكن البروبلام نحنا نعرف اضرارها ونشربها 
كتتتتتييييير بخاصمها لكن بتذكر ان نحنا ما ينفع نخاصم حدا برجع اشربها 
لكن من اليوم خلاص برجع اخاصمها . هههههههههه :a63:
الله معك ويبارك حياتك .*​


----------



## المجد للمسيح (28 مارس 2009)

مفيش بعد العصير البرتقال الطبيعي

ميرسي على المعلومات 

ربنا يباركك

:999:​


----------



## اني بل (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليك يا أختي المجد للمسيح ، فرحت بدخولك ، والرب يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتيير يا جورجينا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## sara A (1 أبريل 2009)

دا موضوع مهم جدا وفعلا الناس حاليا وخاصة الأطفال والشباب يستخدمونها يوميا
شكراJoyful Song
وربنا معاكى


----------



## الشاروني (1 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> لا زالة الصدأ عن صدام سيارتك اوعن صامولة صدئة، افرك ما تريد تنظيفه بقطعة قماش مبللة بالكولا وستقوم الكولا بالمهمة.
> 
> 
> لتنظيف أصابع البطارية من التآكل اسكب عليها كولا على أصابع البطارية ، ولاحظ فقاعات الغاز وهي تعمل بفعالية على تفتيت التآكل وازالته.
> ...


 
الف الف شكر لنصائحك الغالية


----------



## ماريتا (1 أبريل 2009)

_بجد ميرسى خالص على المعلومات الهايلة دى_
_ربنا يبارك حيااتك_​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كثير يا توني الحلو.....على كلامك اللي زي العسل ، تحيا تي لك أينما كنت ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" يا سارة على دخولك الحلو....وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كثير يا الشاروني.....وأرحب بك أجمل ترحيب، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كثير يا ماريتا....وفرحت بكل كلمة قلتها ، وربنا يسوع معاك ...يا حلوتي


----------



## وطني (11 أبريل 2009)

*بعد المعلومــــــــــــــــــــــات الخطيره دي مستحيل اشرب تاني كولا *
*يا عمي هيه ناقصه امراض لما نشرب كولا *
*مش كفايه نفيات المصانع في المياه والامطار الحمضيه والفواكه المسرطنه وعودام السيارات والاشعه الكهرو مغناطسيه وتحت المراء من الاجهزه الاكترونيه والمياه التي اصابت نص المصريين بالفشل الكلوي وغير الامراض العصبيه التي اتت بفعل الغباء والتخلف وعلي العموم ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" ايهاب ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" وليم ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (19 أبريل 2009)

ياخبر كل ده من الكولا طب انا بحبها طيب 
مفيش كولا تاني 
مرسي حبيبتي علي الموضوع والتنبيهات 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lion_heart (19 أبريل 2009)




----------



## vemy (19 أبريل 2009)

انا عارفة.......وناس عارفة ان السجاير مضرة..........وناس عارفة ان الخمر غلط
بس نعمل ايه بقى ...الدماغ الناشفة هههههه
شكرا يا قمر للمعلومة


----------



## Ferrari (20 أبريل 2009)

شكراً ليكى على المعلومات

الرب يعوضك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المهمة
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" الملكة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" فيمي ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي اخي فيراري ، وربنا يباركك يابطل


----------



## ماريان ناجي شوق (22 أبريل 2009)

30:30:
موضوع جميل وشيق فعلا
ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" ماريان على دخولك الحلو والذي فعلا" أفرحني ....وكل سنة وأنت طيبة


----------

